
Standing on the Shoulders of People Who Stand on the Shoulders of Giants - bhalp1
http://thepracticaldev.com/@ben/standing-on-the-shoulders-of-people-who-stand-on-the-shoulders-of-giants
======
visarga
I opened deepgram.com but the video search example isn't working. It could be
useful to apply to lectures, podcasts and video presentations. The most
relevant keywords could be automatically extracted and used as tags.

